# Error updating Brasero in 8.2



## griztown (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I ran `portmaster -Ga` yesterday and got an error while updating Brasero.


```
ImportError: shared object "libpcre.so.0" not found
```

I couldn't find anything via Google. Any thoughts?


----------



## bbzz (Feb 23, 2012)

/usr/ports/UPDATING


```
20120214:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pcre
  AUTHOR: dougb@FreeBSD.org

  Until all dependent ports have been updated you should update pcre in
  a manner that will preserve its old shared library. For example:

  # portmaster -w devel/pcre
  or
  # portupgrade devel/pcre
```

In other words, deinstall, and reinstall older version of devel/pcre, then upgrade it again as specified above. Then try again.


----------

